# Kleine Website als Blog/Fotogalerie für eingeschränkten Personenkreis



## Kllr-Joe (12. Februar 2021)

Hi, 
ich bin am Überlegen eine Website zu erstellen. Leider bin ich mir nicht ganz im Klaren auf welche Weise ich das am besten mache. 

Ich habe ein Kind und würde gerne ein paar Personen daran teilhaben lassen wie es aufwächst. Sprich die Website sollte nur einem begrenzten Personenkreis zugänglich sein. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es dann besser ist für alle das gleiche Passwort bereitzuhalten oder eine Benutzerverwaltung zu integrieren (auch zwecks der u.g. Kommentarfunktion).


In der Form sollte sie so aussehen, dass quasi "Erlebnisse"/Blogeinträge angelegt werden können. Dazu gehörend dann in der Regel wohl ein wenig Text  und ein Foto oder auch mehrere. Im Idealfall dann auch noch "Erlebnisse" und "Unter-Erlebnisse", also so etwas wie ein Beitrag zu einem Urlaub und darunter dann "Tag 1 des Urlaubs", "Tag 2 des Urlaubs", etc.
 Dann soll es eine Fotogalerie geben die quasi alle Bilder enthält die in den einzelnen Blogbeiträgen enthalten sind.
Eine Kommentarfunktion für die Beiträge oder die Bilder wäre vielleicht auch noch schön, aber wird damit sicherlich auch komplizierter. Vor allem wenn eine Art Benutzerverwaltung vorgehalten wird. Vielleicht wäre aber auch eine Kommentarfunktion möglich bei der man einfach frei seinen Namen einträgt und dann einen Kommentar schreibt.
Irgendwie fände ich es auch noch gut eine Karte zu integrieren und so die einzelnen Bilder oder Blogbeiträge (grob) zu georeferenzieren, damit sie später leicht einem Ort zuzuordnen sind.
Sicherlich wäre es dann auch interessant, dass die Seite mit mobilen Endgeräten gut zugänglich ist.
Die Seite mitsamt Inhalt sollte auch gut runterzuladen sein. Im Idealfall so, dass man die Seite auf dem eigenen PC abspeichert und dann offline über den Browser genauso wie online anzeigen lassen kann.
Was ich letztlich also will ist ein erweitertes Fotoalbum meines Kindes, dass ein paar Jahre laufen soll, ich ihm als Erinnerung sichern kann und dann quasi auch überreichen kann (was vermutlich dann wieder eine eigene Herausforderung ist, dass so langfristig im Einsatz zu haben). 

Ich dachte ich realisiere das so, dass ich mir Webspace kaufe, eine Domain registriere und dann ein CMS auf dem Webspace installiere. 

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob das so halbwegs Sinn macht was ich da vorhabe. Und eben auf welche Art und Weise ich das dann so umsetze. Gibt es da ein CMS welches besser geeignet wäre als andere. Ein wenig Html- und CSS-Kenntnisse habe ich, aber mit CMSs und Datenbanken (die das ganze vermutlich um einiges komfortabler machen würden als eine statische Website) habe ich so keine große Ahnung von, bin aber nicht abgeneigt mich da ein wenig reinzuarbeiten. 

Freue mich über Anregungen und Tipps!

P.S. es gibt da eine Website die heißt dawawas.de. Ich denke so in diese Richtung sollte es gehen (vom Grobkonzept her). Nur hat die Features die ich nicht brauche/nicht möchte, andere fehlen ("Blogfunktion" mit Text, Karte/Georeferenzierung, Kommentarfunktion nur für angemeldete Personen wie es scheint (was ich aber Oma und Opa, etc. nicht zumuten möchte), etc.)


----------



## Finallin (12. Februar 2021)

Würde nicht WordPress alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen?
Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es unbedingt eine eigene Website für ein paar Kinderfotos sein muss, aber das ist ja deine Entscheidung.  
Ich würde das eher über PDFs machen und mit z.B. Dropbox mit entsprechenden freigaben teilen, wenn es sowieso nicht für die breite Masse bestimmt sein soll, aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## fotoman (12. Februar 2021)

> Kommentarfunktion nur für angemeldete Personen wie es scheint (was ich aber Oma und Opa, etc. nicht zumuten möchte)


Wenn es User geben soll, die sich nicht anmelden müssen, dann hast Du ganz schnell ein Datenschutzproblem. Klar, derzeit bist Du für Bilder (und Daten) Deines Nachwuchses verantwortlich. Aber alles, was gefunden werden kann, wird auch von Suchmaschinen irgendwann gefunden (und sei es nur, weil einer der Verwandten einen Mailanbieter nutzt, der die Mails scannt und darin genannte Links auch aufsucht).

Noch schlimmer wird es mit einer öffentlichen Kommentarfunktion. Das wird unter Garantie missbraucht, egal ob von Bots oder auch von fremden Personen und kann ganz schnell zu rechtlichen Konsequenzen führen.

Persönlich würde ich sowas nur mit einer individuellen Benutzerverwaltung machen. U.U. hast Du auch mal Freunde/Bekannte, denen Du zwar Bilder Deines Urlaubs zeigen möchtest, aber halt nicht alle privaten Bilder/Alben, die nur Oma+Opa sehen sollen.

Genauso würde ich mir den Aufwand der Programmierung nur antun, wenn das Dein Hobby ist und/oder Du Dich in die Materie extrem tief einarbeiten möchtest.

Dann doch lieber sowas wie





						Piwigo - Open source photo management software
					

Manage your photo library with Piwigo! Free and open source software to organize and share your photos and digital media on the web.




					piwigo.org
				



U.U. zusammen mit einem Plugin für eine Art Blogfunktion wie





						Extensions
					






					piwigo.org
				




Ob man das ganze dann aber auch noch druckbar/lesbar exportieren kann wage ich genauso zu bezweifeln wie eine offline-Version. Letztere lässt sich allenfalls für Dich mit genügend Kenntnissen erstellen (eigene lokalen Webserver+DB+Datenübernahme).


----------



## Kllr-Joe (12. Februar 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn es User geben soll, die sich nicht anmelden müssen, dann hast Du ganz schnell ein Datenschutzproblem. Klar, derzeit bist Du für Bilder (und Daten) Deines Nachwuchses verantwortlich. Aber alles, was gefunden werden kann, wird auch von Suchmaschinen irgendwann gefunden (und sei es nur, weil einer der Verwandten einen Mailanbieter nutzt, der die Mails scannt und darin genannte Links auch aufsucht).


Also gemeint war es so, dass man nur Zugriff auf die Inhalte bekommt wenn man das Passwort hat (sprich ein paar enge Verwandte und Bekannte bekommen das Passwort). Von daher kann man es ja begrenzen. Und dann kann jeder kommentieren der auch das Passwort hat ohne sich direkt nochmal mit einem Benutzernamen anmelden zu müssen. Einfach um es so einfach wie möglich zu halten.

Piwigo sieht schon mal gut aus, werde ich mir mal anschauen. Die Links geben mir aber nur eine 403er zurück. Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen? 


Finallin schrieb:


> Würde nicht WordPress alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen?
> Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es unbedingt eine eigene Website für ein paar Kinderfotos sein muss, aber das ist ja deine Entscheidung.
> Ich würde das eher über PDFs machen und mit z.B. Dropbox mit entsprechenden freigaben teilen, wenn es sowieso nicht für die breite Masse bestimmt sein soll, aber jeder wie er will.


 Mag sein, dass Wordpress das alles machen kann. Ich  hatte nur gehofft, dass es vielleicht was passenderes gibt. 

Ich suche sowieso schon länger einen Grund eine Website aufzusetzen. Von daher würde das also passen.  Klar kann man die Bilder auch so verteilen, ob als jpegs oder pdfs, aber so wie ich das denke wäre das eine elegantere und schönere Lösung.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2021)

403 heißt fehlende Berechtigung. 

Es gibt durchaus auch Frameworks die einem einem großen Teil der Loginverwaltung abnehmen und ein mächtiges Backend mitbringen. 









						Laravel 6 From Scratch
					

In this series, step by step, I'll show you how to build web applications with Laravel. We'll start with the basics and incrementally dig deeper and deeper, as we review real-life examples. Once complete, you should have all the tools you need. Let's get to work!




					laracasts.com


----------



## flx23 (13. Februar 2021)

Alternativ könnte ich diese App vorschlagen 









						FamilyAlbum - Photo Sharing - Apps on Google Play
					

FamilyAlbum helps you share, save, and remember your child's special moments.




					play.google.com


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2021)

Wenn ich die App richtig verstehe lädt man da die Daten "irgendwo in die Cloud". Kontrolle ist anders.
Ich denke Wordpress kann tatsächlich alles was gewünscht ist. Im Kern ist das aus einem Blog-CMS gewachsen, also wäre damit einen Blog zu erstellen nun wirklich kein abwegiges Unterfangen.


----------



## Mrry25 (13. Februar 2021)

Als ich mir das ganze so durchgelesen habe habe ich an WhatsApp gedacht. Einfach Gruppe machen mit denn Leuten die es sein sollen. Ist am besten geeignet für Mobile Geräte und jeder der in der Gruppe ist kann Kommentieren, zudem kann sich jeder die gewünschten Fotos selbst abspeichern. Auch die Bedienung ist  einfacher als eine Webseite und eventuell auch die Kosten.
Soll nur ein Vorschlag sein da ich auch glaube das Menschen die weniger mit dem Web am Hut haben besser mit WhatsApp klar kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Februar 2021)

Da landen die Bilder aber bei Facebook.


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2021)

Kllr-Joe schrieb:


> Einfach um es so einfach wie möglich zu halten.


Ich sehe im Aufwand keinen Unterschied, ob jeder User (oder jeder Haushalt, also Oma+Opa zusammen) ein Passwort erhält oder ob alle User ein einziges Passwort nutzen.



Kllr-Joe schrieb:


> Die Links geben mir aber nur eine 403er zurück. Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?


Bei mir funktionieren die "Demo"-Gallerien.



Kllr-Joe schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass Wordpress das alles machen kann. Ich  hatte nur gehofft, dass es vielleicht was passenderes gibt.


Mir ist noch nichts fertiges untergekommen, das sowohl in Sachen Datenschutz (Ablage aller Daten auf dem eigenen Webspace, keine nuzlosen Cookies usw.) akzeptabel wäre und auch die von Dir gewünschten Dinge bietet.

Entweder, die Leute nehmen eine Galleriesoftware, in der es dann mehr oder weniger schlechte Blog-Funktionen gibt. Oder sie nehmen einen Blog wie Wordpress, der dann zur reinen Präsentation von Bildern suboptimal ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke Wordpress kann tatsächlich alles was gewünscht ist.


Ich habe auf die Schnelle dafür kein "vernünftiges" Gallerie-Plugin gefunden. Die Plugins arbeiten alle nur nach der Methode, dass man an einen Blog-Beitrag eine Gallerie anhängen kann. Einerseits erhält man damit für mich zwei nicht zusammen passende UIs (Blog und Gallerie) und andererseits kann man nur den Blogbeitrag kommentieren (falls der Ersteller des Beitrages wenigstens jedes Bild vernünftig bezeichnen kann).

Im Zweifel müsste man jedes Bild in einem Blogbeitrag posten, was als Bildergallerie für mich nicht brauchbar ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus auch Frameworks die einem einem großen Teil der Loginverwaltung abnehmen und ein mächtiges Backend mitbringen.


Klar, wer Spaß an der Eigenentwicklung hat, der findet auch dafür viele Möglichkeiten. Zusammen mit all den durchaus verständlichen Wünschen (Export, Nutzbarkeit auf Smartphone/Tablet und Desktop, also mit Maus und Touch) wird das m.M.n. ein recht hoher Aufwand.

Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung kein neues Heim-Projekt mehr mit PHP beginnen. Außer man ist sich bewusst, dass man eine Daueraufgabe zur Pflege des Frameworks so lange hat, wie die Seite online ist (und nicht nur, bis die Seite online ist). Alle paar Jahre darf man alles portieren, weil das PHP-Team mal wieder meint, Funktionen abzukündigen oder funktionierende Dinge intern zu ändern. Für eine private Homepage finde ich einen Supportzeitraum von max. 3 Jahren zusammen mit den regelmäßigen Änderungen der Sprache nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Kllr-Joe (13. Februar 2021)

Mrry25 schrieb:


> Als ich mir das ganze so durchgelesen habe habe ich an WhatsApp gedacht.


Whatsapp kommt aber nicht in Frage. Manche haben kein Smartphone, manche wollen Whatsapp nicht. Und außerdem hätte es die anderen Funktionen ja auch nicht. Außerdem kann man das nicht so gestalten wie eine Website, was auch ein wichtiger Faktor ist.


fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung kein neues Heim-Projekt mehr mit PHP beginnen. Außer man ist sich bewusst, dass man eine Daueraufgabe zur Pflege des Frameworks so lange hat, wie die Seite online ist (und nicht nur, bis die Seite online ist). Alle paar Jahre darf man alles portieren, weil das PHP-Team mal wieder meint, Funktionen abzukündigen oder funktionierende Dinge intern zu ändern. Für eine private Homepage finde ich einen Supportzeitraum von max. 3 Jahren zusammen mit den regelmäßigen Änderungen der Sprache nicht mehr tragbar.


Fällt dir denn ein CMS/Software ein, die so ein erweitertes, privates Familienalbum erlauben würde?


----------



## fotoman (13. Februar 2021)

Kllr-Joe schrieb:


> Fällt dir denn ein CMS/Software ein, die so ein erweitertes, privates Familienalbum erlauben würde?


Nein, ich kenne nichts. Das von DKK007 genannte Framework mag durchaus ein sehr guter Einstieg sein. Und falls einem das die allermeiste Arbeit abnimmt, kann man sich einfach darauf verlassen, dass die Entwickler des Frameworks (genauso wie bei Wordpress) an kommende PHP-Versionen anpassen.

Ich habe meine Seite (reine Bildpräsentation, früher mal inkl. Gästebuch) fast komplett selber gebastelt. Einzig zur Anzeige der Bilder nutze ich ein angepasstes Javascript Plugin.

Meine Seite war anfänglich reines HTML (statische Seiten generiert über meine Bilddatenbank) und wurde dann auf MySQL und PHP umgestellt, um sie u.A. auch mobil nutzbar zu machen und mir das Löschen einzelner Bilder zu vereinfachen. Bei jedem größeren PHP-Versionssprung (4 auf 5 auf 7) gab es Änderungen, die meine Seite kaputt gemacht haben. Und dieses Jahr darf ich mir wohl einen Testserver mit PHP 8 aufsetzen um die Seite zu testen und mit Sicherheit wieder irgendwo anzupassen. Oder ich vertraue darauf, dass mein Hoster PHP 7 lange genug pflegt bis mind. PHP 9 draußen ist.

Der Profi lacht vermutlich darüber, der weiss auch genau, was sich ändert und setzt das frühzeitig um.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle erst einmal dafür entscheiden, ob Du einen Blog mit eingebundenen Bildern möchtest oder eine Bildergallerie mit Kommentarfunktion. Beim Blog hast Du halt alles streng nach Erstelldatum des Eintrages geordnet. Im Nachhinein noch ältere Bilder/Ereignisse hinzufügen mag zwar mit Wordpress (oder einem anderen Blog) möglich sein, der Beitrag wird aber trotzdem "unten" angezeigt und der User muss wissen, dass es dort etwas neues gibt.

Nur, weil ich persönlich noch kein Wordpress-Plugin gefunden habe, das mir gefällt, muss das für Dich nicht auf gelten. Dashier








						WordPress Galerie-Plugin – NextGEN Gallery
					

The most popular WordPress gallery plugin and one of the most popular plugins of all time with over 31 million downloads.




					de.wordpress.org
				



(in der Free-Version) als "List Album" mag durchaus interessant sein.

U.U. ist auch sowas etwas








						Customizable WordPress Gallery Plugin – Modula Image Gallery
					

The WordPress gallery plugin that's highly customizable & you can use to impress your clients. Create beautiful image galleries in minutes.




					wordpress.org
				




Ich habe mir nur jeweils die Vorschau/Demo kurz angesehen, mehr nicht. Insb. die Frage, wie die Bilder einer Gallerie angezeigt werden (Bedienung per Maus und Touch), ob Du sie einzeln beim einstellen betiteln kannst und ob dann auch User die Bilder einzeln kommentieren dürfen, habe ich nicht evaluiert.

Picapport für mich als Bilddatenbank zwar auch interessant aus








						PicApport | der private Foto-Server mit Webgalerie und Foto-Management zum selbst hosten
					

Die kostenlose Software zur Bildverwaltung. Fotos und Videos einfach verwalten und lokal im WLAN oder Internet auf Ihrem Server bereitstellen.




					www.picapport.de
				



bietet aber anscheinend keine Möglichkeit zum Kommentieren. Dafür scheint es die Möglichkeit für (berechtigte) User zu geben, ihre Bilder hochzuladen. Geotagging mittle GPS-Daten in den EXIFs der Bilder geht wohl auch. Je nach Verwandten und deren Fotoambitionen mag das auch interessant sein.


----------



## spaboleo (18. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht wie firm du darin bist für das Web zu programmieren, aber wenn du auf einen schickes Login-/Session-/Benutzer-Management und erst einmal die Kommentarfunktion verzichten kannst und du die Inhalte regelmäßig per FTP hochladen kannst, dann würde es in der Theorie ja auch eine Sammlung von kleinen PHP-Seiten tun, die beim Aufrufen die Ordnerstruktur des Webspace indizieren und entsprechend anzeigen.

Du könntest z.B. Ordnernamen in Links auf einer Index-Seite "konvertieren" und auch ein darin befindliches Thumbnail Bild anzeigen. Der Link der Index-Seite verweist dann wiederum auf ein PHP-Skript, das die Inhalte des Ordners in einem Layout ausgibt, dass du definiert hast.

Absichern könntest du das per .htaccess/.htpasswd "Schutz", so dass man ein Kennwort beim Seitenaufruf eingeben muss. 

Ist sehr rudimentär, aber würde funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung kein neues Heim-Projekt mehr mit PHP beginnen. Außer man ist sich bewusst, dass man eine Daueraufgabe zur Pflege des Frameworks so lange hat, wie die Seite online ist (und nicht nur, bis die Seite online ist). Alle paar Jahre darf man alles portieren, weil das PHP-Team mal wieder meint, Funktionen abzukündigen oder funktionierende Dinge intern zu ändern. Für eine private Homepage finde ich einen Supportzeitraum von max. 3 Jahren zusammen mit den regelmäßigen Änderungen der Sprache nicht mehr tragbar.





fotoman schrieb:


> Das von DKK007 genannte Framework mag durchaus ein sehr guter Einstieg sein. Und falls einem das die allermeiste Arbeit abnimmt, kann man sich einfach darauf verlassen, dass die Entwickler des Frameworks (genauso wie bei Wordpress) an kommende PHP-Versionen anpassen.



Das stimmt natürlich. Auf Arbeit steht dieses Halbjahr auch noch eine Portierung auf PHP 8 an.

Bei den kleinen selbst entwickelten Webseiten waren die genutzten PHP-Funktionen so spärlich (Cookie setzten o.ä.), dass das kompatibel geblieben war bisher.


----------



## fotoman (19. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen selbst entwickelten Webseiten waren die genutzten PHP-Funktionen so spärlich (Cookie setzten o.ä.), dass das kompatibel geblieben war bisher.


Bei mir war es halt genau anders herum. PHP 5.5 (oder spätesntes PHP 7) haben die mysql-Funkitonen von PHP 4 durch inkompatibele mysqli Funktionen (oder PDO) ersetzt, mit PHP 7 wurde urplötzlich UTF-8 das default-Encoding.

Für PHP 8 muss ich noch sehen, was passiet (z.B. Umwandlung float nach string nun unter Missachtung der Spracheinstllungen). Aber sonst scheint sich nicht soviel getan zu haben wie von 5.6 zu PHP 7.X, was für mich relevant sein könnte. Wer bei der Suche nach Problemlösungen nicht auf alten Webseiten landet und den Code ohne Prüfung der Kompatibilität übernimmt, sollte ein paar Jahre keine Probleme bekommen.

Sowas liest sich auch prickelnd, wenn man sich auf die alte Sortierung verlässt, um z.B. die Reihenfolge seiner Bilder gleich zu lassen und dummer weise nicht in der SQL-Abfrage sortiert hat.
"The result of sorting functions may have changed, if the array contains elements that compare as equal."

Wenn ich dagegen sehe, dass ich heute noch meinen 15 Jahre alten und genauso lange getesteten VB.NET Code (mit .NET 2.0) in VS 2019 werfe und das Ergebnis nicht nur compilierfähig ist sondern auch in einem C# .NET 4.8 Projekt fehlerfrei läuft, dann ist sowas für mich im Hobbybereich erheblich angenehmer.

Und wo Du Cookies erwähnst.
"As of PHP 7.4.11, the names of incoming cookies are no longer url-decoded for security reasons."
Das gilt zwar auch für 7.3.23, wer aber direkt von 7.2 auf 8 umsteigt muss sich halt alles ganz genau durchlesen.



spaboleo schrieb:


> dann würde es in der Theorie ja auch eine Sammlung von kleinen PHP-Seiten tun, die beim Aufrufen die Ordnerstruktur des Webspace indizieren und entsprechend anzeigen.


Spätestens bei der Vollbildanzeige der einzelnen Bilder wird man leider nicht mehr ohne Javascript auskommen. Sonst verschwendet man auf dem Smartphone/Tablet massenweise Platz für Navigationselemente und liefert trotzdem eine Bedienung mit der kaum ein User eines Touch-Gerätes zurecht kommt.

Falls jemand eine Lösung dazu ohne Javascript kennt, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert.


----------



## spaboleo (20. Februar 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Falls jemand eine Lösung dazu ohne Javascript kennt, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert.


Weshalb der strikte Wunsch keine JS einzusetzen?

Wenn du sagst, dass damit in den letzten 10 Jahren viel Schindluder betrieben wurde, dann bin ich voll bei dir. jQuery und andere aufgeblähte Libraries und auch node packages sehe ich auch kritisch. Und dennoch ist meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch daran es gezielt einzusetzen, um die Seite nutzbarer zu machen und das ist oft schon mit wenigen Script-Zeilen zu erreichen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2021)

Als Nutzer ist man halt geneigt, das JS auf so wenig Webseiten wie möglich zulassen zu müssen.
Die Grundfunktionen und Menüs sollten also auch ohne JS funktionieren.


----------



## fotoman (21. Februar 2021)

spaboleo schrieb:


> Weshalb der strikte Wunsch keine JS einzusetzen?


Mal abgesehen von meiner schlichten Abneigung, fremde Tools nutzen zu müssen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, sind das bei mir (ohne clientseitiges Caching) für die Anzeige des ersten Bildes 54 KB JS-Code und 50-100 KB für das Bild plus noch ein paar Byte für das HTML und CSS außen herum. Die Bilder sind mit Absicht so klein gehalten.

Und auch, wenn bei einem Gesamtvolumen von 70-85 GB/Monat die 0,75 GB nur für das JS-Zeugs kaum ins Gewicht fallen, würde ich es gerne vermeiden, wenn es eine vernünftige Lösung mit HTML5 und CSS gäbe.



spaboleo schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch daran es gezielt einzusetzen, um die Seite nutzbarer zu machen und das ist oft schon mit wenigen Script-Zeilen zu erreichen.


Die fertigen JS-Bildergallerien (bei mir PhotoSwipe) sind nicht nur ein paar Zeilen groß. Und da ich sowas nicht mal eben selber entwickele, müsste ich das JS-Plugin auch regelmäßig aktualisieren.


----------

